
Session Private Messenger (P2P Signal fork) - DyslexicAtheist
https://getsession.org/
======
onebot
Is this a truly decentralized version for Signal? Is such a thing even
possible?

Super excited to see more focus on non-centralized applications with privacy
in mind. Matrix is also working on a pure p2p mechanism too.

------
Arnt
So there's a blockchain and a cryptocurrency, and people hosting servers get
cryptocurrency. I don't see who pays, and what makes the cryptocurrency
valuable, though?

